# won't turn over.



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

1964 ford 4000 diesel. tractor won't turn over even with my diesel pick up hooked to it. check and cleaned all connections and had auto zone check the starter. it checked good. tractor only turns less than a 1/8 round then solenoid clicks. any thoughts??


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Might be a simple thing, like a defective battery. Do you have a good battery you can swap in its place? Maybe load test the battery at an auto parts store?

Booster cables often won't turn an engine when the tractor's battery is low. Hook the jumper cables up, make sure you've got a good connections, and then let the truck run at modest rpm and charge it for 20 minutes or so. Then try starting it with the jumpers on it as well. 

Try turning the engine via the fan belt. If that doesn't work, pull the starter and try moving the flywheel with a big screwdriver.

Are the battery cables old, possibly corroded internally? Check the voltage at the starter when cranking. Check resistance of cables with an ohmmeter. Should measure very close to zero ohms.

Have you tried "jumping" the solenoid? It might be a starter push button making a "feeble" connection. Do you have a transmission safety switch?

Has the tractor been sitting out in the rain with no cover over the exhaust? Could be hydro-locked with water in cylinder. Have to pull the injectors get the water out. 

Do not attempt to "tow start" it till you know the engine is free to turn over. You can do some serious damage if the engine is froze up.

Maybe one of the engine-mounted components are froze up (generator/alternator, water pump, hydraulic pump, etc.). The hydraulic pump might be working against a pressure relief valve? Transmission stuck in gear or two gears jammed?


----------

